# What do you like more, Clean or Yiffy



## Syno (Jun 4, 2008)

A lot of my friends have said to me (away from FA) that all what furries care about is yiffing...
Though most of my friends that aint in FA actually like some of the clean and some of the yiff that I like.

So what's your fave?
Yiff or No Yiff?


----------



## TimberSilvermaine (Jun 4, 2008)

I like the yiffy type of furry lifestyle but I also enjoy the cleaner side of it. There is alot of good clean things out there that can leave you fantasizing in your own mind.


----------



## Syno (Jun 4, 2008)

TimberSilvermaine said:


> I like the yiffy type of furry lifestyle but I also enjoy the cleaner side of it. There is alot of good clean things out there that can leave you fantasizing in your own mind.



so true.

some of the cleaner art is really good.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 4, 2008)

I actually don't like sex at all, furry or otherwise, so clean.


----------



## Syno (Jun 4, 2008)

AuraTwilight said:


> I actually don't like sex at all, furry or otherwise, so clean.



cool.
i do lean more towards the clean art from time to time.
Or the funny stuff, i am working on a pic that will get a few laughs.


----------



## Fu (Jun 4, 2008)

I prefer clean, or artistic nudity. Yiff ain't my thing.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 4, 2008)

Both. I don't really have a preference.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 4, 2008)

well shit

i don't think i ever search for clean furry art (other than webcomics i guess, and some other random occurrences) 

and you can't really have two favorites in the same category, so


----------



## Arc (Jun 4, 2008)

I say Clean.
Because quality is most important to me.
And my favorite artists do mostly clean art, or use artistic nudity.

AyCee<3


----------



## SirRob (Jun 4, 2008)

Clean art, although I enjoy both if they're both made really well.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jun 4, 2008)

Clean :\ The porn kind of disturbs me.  Rare cases I like it, though, depending on the art style, but I don't go looking for it.


----------



## net-cat (Jun 4, 2008)

Eh. Depends on what I'm after at the time. 

(It should also be noted that something like 80% of the images on FA are marked as clean.)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't care if its clean or not, as long as it looks interesting.


Besides that, I never got the "furry is all about the porn" thing. 90% of Western society is about porn to begin with...


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 4, 2008)

If anyone tries to get 'yiffy' with me in real life, I'm gonna gut-punch them. Actually most unprovoked advances on me will get you physically pushed away somehow.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 4, 2008)

Either, just so long as it's done well. I have more clean art favourited though because I'm picky, and it's rare to find yiffy stuff done to my tastes, other than that I make myself.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 4, 2008)

Clean...I can't make Yiff that much, so I don't like to look at it.

But some is good.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 4, 2008)

Do you mean artwork?  If so then I like both.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jun 4, 2008)

this is a riddle

people obviously want yiff more than they want clean in terms of demand

but artists have a strong tendancy to make clean since yiff has a bit of a stigma

i think the clean art tends to be better but tbh i wouldnt complain if i had more high-quality yiff to look at

voted pancakes


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jun 4, 2008)

this poll also confirms something most of us knew: the vast majority of people who like yiff also like clean, but a lot of people who like clean disapprove of porn

cut out half of the porn disapproval as people who just plain dont like any porn and the rest is probably just people avoiding the yiffy stigma


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jun 4, 2008)

Syno said:


> A lot of my friends have said to me (away from FA) that all what furries care about is yiffing...
> Though most of my friends that aint in FA actually like some of the clean and some of the yiff that I like.
> 
> So what's your fave?
> Yiff or No Yiff?




For art, both can be very appealing and pleasant to look at.  But there's really not a lot of good stuff out there in my opinion.

I despise it in roleplaying, unless it's short and doesn't destroy a good story with a nice group of people.

In real life, come on now, who doesn't want to get laid every once in a while?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 4, 2008)

both.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 4, 2008)

I like both, but since this is "what do you like _more_" and I have a high preference for Clean, I therefore voted that way. I'll like those sensual pics and "vanilla secks", but the more extreme stuff, no matter how well drawn, never gets to me. Likewise, if something is of extremely high visual quality, I'm more likely to appreciate the art in itself if it's clean - otherwise something at the back of my brain makes me want to skip over the pic ASAP regardless of art quality, so I won't even have 'time' to noticed the difference between "not bad" and "mind-blowingly amazing" - and that's something I have no problem doing with clean art.

As for litterature, I tend to avoid the more yiffy stories, but I decided to disregard this when I voted... which overall changed absolutely nothing to the way I voted.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't really care, but finding a good collection of clean art is much, much harder, so I'm used to mostly browsing around for yiffy stuff. It gets boring, though. Oh, and there has to be scalies involved in the yiff (wait, should it still be called yiff if reptiles are involved!? @_@). For some reasons furries don't turn me on very much.

I might not look at the right places, but I don't see that much clean art nowdays, and I think the clean stuff needs some more lurv. But I don't know, maybe I don't go to enough places. Most of the time I'm just here on FurAffinity. x_x


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2008)

I do not have a preference to either form of artwork. So long as it looks like quality work.


----------



## Monak (Jun 4, 2008)

I am better at drawing clean , but I never seem to post at the right time for others who like clean artwork , so I end up smutting things up hoping by getting the naughty stuff noticed my clean work may get taken into consideration as well.


----------



## Furryfan123 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm both :3

I can handle the clean stuff, but the yiffy stuff is where it's at  <3


----------



## Thietogreth (Jun 4, 2008)

I have actualy only ever done one yiff worthy pic and only a little while ago (still don't feel like it's that good.)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2008)

Only yiff art i like the most has to have squirrelettes in >.>


----------



## Denarin (Jun 4, 2008)

i like both, im extremely picky with yiff art though, i like high quality


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2008)

Denarin said:


> i like both, im extremely picky with yiff art though, i like high quality


 lol yeah, same here, gotta be quality yiff art for me.


----------



## Denarin (Jun 4, 2008)

yup, i HAVE found some really good high quality stuff..just gotta look around


----------



## Jack (Jun 4, 2008)

both, it is best to keep things balanced.


----------



## Teriath (Jun 4, 2008)

I voted for both though I tend to lean towards the yiffy side of things ^.=.^;


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

i think that if you wanted a better more honest answer from the community, you should not include mentioning the stereotype of "all furries only caring about yiffing", because people are going to reply insecurely as to avoid being stereotyped. you should have simply made the question "do you like adult art or clean art?"


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 5, 2008)

NO YIFF NO YIFF! 

>.< 

*hides eyes*


----------



## ExTo (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with all those who say they only like quality yiff. I can stand amateurish clean (and sometime enjoy it, I love watching the progression of fellow amateur artists and commenting on it), but not amateurish yiff.


----------



## Snickers (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish porn was SFW....all the time..
anyway, porn is okay, as long as its full of the qualities a clean picture should have, if its pointless dick in pussy or it has no real background or personal value then its not that great. If it has emotional passion and power then its a winner. im a fan of both but prefer clean (which includes artistic nudity)


----------



## gruz (Jun 5, 2008)

i like porn i like anthro's so it goes without saying i like furry porn but if it was all just porn there wouldn't really be much of a fandom

everything has a balence this topic is no exception


----------



## Syno (Jun 5, 2008)

Snickers said:


> I wish porn was SFW....all the time..
> anyway, porn is okay, as long as its full of the qualities a clean picture should have, if its pointless dick in pussy or it has no real background or personal value then its not that great. If it has emotional passion and power then its a winner. im a fan of both but prefer clean (which includes artistic nudity)



True...
hey your an aussiefur too! COOL


----------



## Syno (Jun 5, 2008)

gruz said:


> i like porn i like anthro's so it goes without saying i like furry porn but if it was all just porn there wouldn't really be much of a fandom
> 
> everything has a balence this topic is no exception



So true about the last bit.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish there were more artistic erotically charged furry art.

Artistic/erotic (IMHO): A rustic Japanese scene with a handsome young male fox in a short kimono and those cool Japanese leggings, watching a young vixen washing laundry in the river, who notices him and turns away slightly with a modest smile...

Dull/icky: massive human genitals on anthropomorphic animals


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jun 5, 2008)

I like both. I think the yiffy stuff gets more recognition, but I have the utmost respect for furry artists that do really amazing clean artwork. I have really tried to work on doing clean art myself more and more. I don't know why that is because yiffy art is one of the things that introduced me to the fandom in the first place, but it is what it is.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 6, 2008)

I like both. Probably clean work more on average though, because while I enjoy some yiffy stuff, a lot of it is extreme, shiny, vainy and scary. I prefer something cute, emotional. Something with a bit of subtlety and feeling and passion. Not just "HARDCORE LUBEY YIFF *GRUNT*". That stuff really does scare me.
Then you've got the clean work, which is almost always nice to look at. It's always very cute and gives me a warm fuzzy "Awww!!" feeling inside. It was clean that got me into the fandom, and clean that I prefer overall.


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 6, 2008)

_


----------



## Bambi (Jun 6, 2008)

I like both clean and yiffy -- preferentially Yiff though.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 6, 2008)

I like no yiff in pictures but I prefer some yiff in stories and such.


----------



## TeirusuSpin (Jun 6, 2008)

Going with the implied definition of "yiff" (since I haven't been here very long), I suppose I like both. I haven't seen but a few examples of either genre but what I have seen both tickle my fancy.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 6, 2008)

I posted Yiffy, but im sorta regretting it, cause i like the lighter side too hehe


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 7, 2008)

Only clean and artistic nudity. No porn at all.


----------



## Cash64 (Jun 7, 2008)

I like hanging out more than anything, but yiff is a nice add on to anything ^^


----------



## ExTo (Jun 7, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> I wish there were more artistic erotically charged furry art.
> 
> Artistic/erotic (IMHO): A rustic Japanese scene with a handsome young male fox in a short kimono and those cool Japanese leggings, watching a young vixen washing laundry in the river, who notices him and turns away slightly with a modest smile...



I am agree. 100%. And if I had the skills, that's what I'd be doing, along with clean stuff. D:


----------



## balloonpup (Jun 8, 2008)

There was a time that adult artwork was what I was all about, but in recent years I've found that clean is where it's at.  Not that I don't appreciate adult artwork any longer, but I've noticed that it doesn't grab my attention like it once did.


----------



## crazian (Jun 8, 2008)

Depends on my mood that day, but I only care how well they draw, as long as its skillful I enjoy it regardless


----------



## Hexadecimal (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the romantic stuff, nude or not, but I put yiffy anyway. My finger didn't care enough to move down a centimeter and put the other choice x)


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the clean stuff, simply because jiffy doesn't do it for me and normally the non jiffy pics are the best terms of the actual drawing


----------



## Zarbolord (Jun 8, 2008)

Drawn well = success! I do tend to prefer yiff tho, as seen in my favorites ^^; Meh bachelors and their fantasies...


----------



## RailRide (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not fond of that word "yiff(y)". I think it sounds infantile.

If you're going to call it "porn" then well, I have many more clean pieces than pornographic in my favorites, and as such, an adult pic doesn't get an automatic fave from me unless it really strikes a chord with me. I tend to look at much more hentai anyway since most of it is commercial-grade in terms of execution.

---PCJ


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 8, 2008)

If it's well made I'll look, but generally I prefer violence/emotion over sex, so clean I guess.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 8, 2008)

It really depends on how well the art has been done - so both.


----------



## talakestreal (Jun 8, 2008)

Me, I think there's something beautiful/elegant about a nicely drawn clean piece of furry art. Sometimes, a penis or a nipple can ruin what would otherwise be a beautiful symetric piece of art.  

I like yiff things, but I really only like either semi-erotic yiff art, or I like the really hardcore/very strange fetish art.  It's how my brain is wired, it seems. 

I think there's a time and place for both.  In a normal day, I prefer the clean art. If I'm feeling like an overly hormonal dragoness, it's a day for yiff art. ^__^


----------



## Thechozenfox (Jun 9, 2008)

i like both


----------



## Minu (Jun 9, 2008)

Porn isn't my deal, so clean art.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't mind either, I just focus on the style more really. If it appeals to me I'll fav/save it.


----------



## Blackmane (Jun 9, 2008)

If it's done well, it's done well. I like art, regardless of rating. 

also, frankly, the puritanical "Oh that part of you is evil even in pictures" thing sucks, there is a lot that art gains in depicting sex, though oversaturation of anything is bad


----------



## Insanitist (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm not big on porn personally.


----------



## Khizzy (Jun 11, 2008)

Clean for avatars and appreciation, yiffy for arousal and appreciation.

It makes sense.


----------



## HTtheCB (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm a clean fan myself. Not to say I never look at porn, I typically love the clean stuff a lot more for artistic reasons.


----------



## Kijibwa (Jun 11, 2008)

I perfer clean art.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

I like mostly clean but I doesn't hurt to look at female yiff art, ( HEY I AM A GUY XD )


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Khizzy said:


> Clean for avatars and appreciation, yiffy for arousal and appreciation.
> 
> It makes sense.


 My point excaty ( typo )


----------



## joshstory (Jun 12, 2008)

Eh, some of you might laugh at my view.

I am 15, and therefore checked the box saying I was under 18, blocking the dirtier content.

I am a boy scout, and point 11 of the scout law says a scout is clean. This means clean in hygine, but _also_ in _mind_.

I can live a fulfilled life without the work anyway.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2008)

I heavily detest Yiff and fetishes of all kind that are supposed to be "Erotic". I'm sorry, but piss and eating shit is erotic? I'm feeling more like walking over to the bathroom and throwing up everything I've eaten in the past item. having a full bladder's a turn-on? you need a bathroom dude. Being kicked in the balls, shot, raped, or eaten is supposed to be erotic? err, sure have your violent sex - I'll call 911 and let them know it's a sex. And the kinds of vore...I'm sorry, but I have one question. "WHAT THE FUCK?" (of course they probably say the same thing about TF. >.>)

I swear, is there any *normal* yiff out there? You know, man, woman deeply in love doing it? 

Now with the fetishes...I think TF, Bondage, and Vore are perhaps the gateway fetishes. So many yiffers who're into stuf are ALSO into one of those three, I think especially TF and bondage. Especially when you enjoy TF stories like I do (Perhaps the ONLY fetish I have, other than sexual attraction to women) you can't take a few steps without finding someone else's dirty laundry thrown in - this includes stuff like the dreaded necrophilia and bestiality. (Although I don't think the walking dead like vampires really count as necrophilia - by which I should be thankful I haven't experienced that) 

I've literally seen stories where a guy said "Hey I want you to poop on me". I am *dead serious*.

Now with the Yiffy RPs...sorry i'm not skilled enough to write a 16 line posts where the only action that occurs is the male thrusting. I call that Inuyashing, where you have a long series of posts or one big long posts where nothing really happens. (Anime plot progression...nice.) And from seeing my friends get into Yiff...it almost becomes a drug to some. (Before those of you who engage in yiffy RPs start yelling at me, make sure you read the keyword - some. This means not all, so don't look like a moron and flame me) I saw a group of my friends get into yiff and for awhile that's all they wanted to do was yiff. Whereas the puritan I am who was scathed by horrible yiffy experiences and TF stories where people worked in fetishes stayed the f*ck away from those. bah lemme do TF Rps and describing stuff you cannot see on earth or my own fantasy worlds involving someone jumping out of a 2007 Saturn Aura and casting magic missile at a bankrobber while a naga speaking with an Indian accent hisses in approval. (And then peels a cut right off his body.)

and of course TF. Probably the only thing close to a "fetish" i have next to the fetish for beautiful friendly women. I don't really find it erotic, I like to write about it cause it's an interest of metamorphosis, probably started by Ovid, the world's earliest TF writer, and even clean despite how many fetishes the greeks probably originated. ;p


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 13, 2008)

joshstory said:


> Eh, some of you might laugh at my view.
> 
> I am 15, and therefore checked the box saying I was under 18, blocking the dirtier content.
> 
> ...



i'm 15 as well, and...

just wondering, how do you define "clean" (or who defines it for you?)
and why do you associate sexual things with being "unclean" (at least, it was implied)

and, what work are you talking about.  sexual artwork?  or what


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 13, 2008)

Sex and 18+ stuff is generally called "unclean" because of....

...oh well you know what I mean!


----------



## Nalo (Jun 13, 2008)

[RANT ON]

ok on the clean and unclean subject i call it what it is ART look at art in general a lot of it is nude and my mother never shielded my eyes from anything! i lived in seattle for fucks sakes! there where nudists, streakers,flashers and MORE the fact that the saying "you cant look at that" or "that isint right for you" makes kids WANT to do these things and look at what they arent suppossed to! my mom is the person who gave me a cigarette and said "try this" and i hated it so now i dont smoke cause of that i mean when is this crap gonna stop!? [RANT OFF] 
oh and can you guess my age? i bet you cant

thank you for listening, have a good day : 3


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 13, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Sex and 18+ stuff is generally called "unclean" because of....
> 
> ...oh well you know what I mean!



and the world unclean generally has a negative connotation

and i wouldn't describe sex as something negative, would you?  
oh well, just seems a little silly to do so, to me


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 13, 2008)

I like both.

I like some yiffy and some are even hot, but if they OD on the fetishes I am immediately disgusted.


----------



## Otokage (Jun 13, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I heavily detest Yiff and fetishes of all kind that are supposed to be "Erotic". I'm sorry, but piss and eating shit is erotic? I'm feeling more like walking over to the bathroom and throwing up everything I've eaten in the past item. having a full bladder's a turn-on? you need a bathroom dude. Being kicked in the balls, shot, raped, or eaten is supposed to be erotic? err, sure have your violent sex - I'll call 911 and let them know it's a sex. And the kinds of vore...I'm sorry, but I have one question. "WHAT THE FUCK?" (of course they probably say the same thing about TF. >.>)
> 
> I swear, is there any *normal* yiff out there? You know, man, woman deeply in love doing it?
> 
> ...




Amen to all of that. ^^

However.... PURITAN? *laughs* Sorry, I don't mean to bash your religion man, but everytime I hear that word I keep thinking 'Salem Witch Hunts'. Sorry, man. ^^;;;

And amen to the fantasy RPs.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 13, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I heavily detest Yiff and fetishes of all kind that are supposed to be "Erotic". I'm sorry, but piss and eating shit is erotic? I'm feeling more like walking over to the bathroom and throwing up everything I've eaten in the past item. having a full bladder's a turn-on? you need a bathroom dude. Being kicked in the balls, shot, raped, or eaten is supposed to be erotic? err, sure have your violent sex - I'll call 911 and let them know it's a sex. And the kinds of vore...I'm sorry, but I have one question. "WHAT THE FUCK?" (of course they probably say the same thing about TF. >.>)
> 
> I swear, is there any *normal* yiff out there? You know, man, woman deeply in love doing it?
> 
> ...



TF is possibly the only fetish I have but can't it just be simple like wereXwere or wereXhuman? And no I don't believe it's bestiality cause a were is a human as well as an animal and they are genetically compatible to humans.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2008)

I like both. I can't explain why further then that I'm a furry


----------



## Snowden (Jul 12, 2008)

I like both, but I prefer clean because it seems much better in my view.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 12, 2008)

if the artistdraws good i like it!


----------



## AdamLeisemann (Jul 12, 2008)

Clean: Frankly, the prevalence of porn is one of the worst contributors to the reputation furries have. Nothing against those furs who like their porn, but the porn is indeed far too public for the good of the fandom.


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Completely and totally clean here


----------



## ShooterHunterTrapper (Jul 12, 2008)

I like a bit of both really. I like yiffy art, if its tastefully done, and not ljust like "omg lookit all the semen! 8D" you can get some really nice mature art on FA, but some of it was just too far. I like the romantic side of sex, thats the kind of art I like seeing. But I suppose I like seeing the more wildsex pictures too, showing the animals natural rough instincts.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 12, 2008)

I prefer clean art.

Interesting poll... Since when does only liking clean stuff make me boring... Oh well.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

I love both forms, though it's a lot more difficult for me to get my hands on yiffy art...


----------



## iBurro (Jul 12, 2008)

CLEEEAAAANNNN. D| I don't understand how people think it's "boring", unless all they look at besides garbage is the generic-posed stuff. 

So many emotions can be evoked through clean art, whereas "yiff" only has one thing on it's proverbial mind. I'd take clean over yiff any day of the week. :B


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jul 12, 2008)

Both, though I mostly like the yiffy. ^^;


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2008)

Yiff.

YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF


----------



## gust (Jul 12, 2008)

Clean here.  
Mature stuff is okay if it's tasteful, but theres just so much that goes a bit too far for me.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yiff.
> 
> YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF



<3


----------



## Khim (Jul 12, 2008)

No yiff cuz the yiff i found on FA are awfully drawn and disgusting =)


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 12, 2008)

Honostly some furry are is just too cute that sometimes I can't control myself but I want to go back to just liking clean art myself it can even be  where it shows the female organs etc. but no porn =D


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 12, 2008)

Normally I go for Clean simply because there's more interesting things out there.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 12, 2008)

So, is yiff just the porn or can it be nudity and/or suggestive poses? I don't mind poses and artistic nudity, because in my mind, that IS clean. It's just the hardcore-doin'-it stuff I don't care to look at.

Soo.. I voted clean..?

Honestly, I think furries are way too cute to watch them do each other. It's like watching two cute dogs go at it... While I just avert my eyes and think "Aw Fluffy! Get a room will ya? Show some decency..." Animals in my eyes are cute cuddly puppies that like to chase frisbees and wrestle stuffed animals... It would be like watching kids do it XD


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 13, 2008)

AdamLeisemann said:


> Clean: Frankly, the prevalence of porn is one of the worst contributors to the reputation furries have. Nothing against those furs who like their porn, but the porn is indeed far too public for the good of the fandom.



I still can't agree with this, considering how sexual human society itself is.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 13, 2008)

I like both; the clean stuff is always good to see, normal interactions, social type settings, hobby settings and non-sexual relationships along with the sexual stuff.


----------



## Tezztor (Jul 13, 2008)

Dont get me wrong I like yiff, but when it comes to the art side of things I think its ok if its tasteful. When Im browsing art I dont mind looking at yiffy pictures even if its just of a character I find attrative in a seductive pose but with all their clothes on. It can get to be a bit much when you see full blown yiff art at times and some tend to over do it a bit.

I'm gonna have to put in a big... depends


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 13, 2008)

Porn is Porn.  It's an artform, but not one I typically look at or enjoy.  Clean art for me.  Nudity is fine, as long as it's tasteful.  I dunno.  Am I an oddball for having very little attraction to porn?


----------



## Thorne (Jul 13, 2008)

Clean. I like to keep my fandom and my sexuality far, far apart.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yiff.
> 
> YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF


You just won the game.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 13, 2008)

That's a nice issue, even though I personally think it deserves to suffocate on a bag of wet porridge.

Okay, to further understand the problem, let's look at the simple facts applicable both inside and outside the fandumb: a)All people like porn; b)Some other people like art as well; c)Some people think that anything involving a nudity/sexorz is not art.

However, furry porn, by definition, is also frequently a work of art - so things get confusing from thereon.


----------



## LittleBlue (Jul 13, 2008)

I said it once and I'll say it again, sex and animals don't mix in my mind.
Clean arts only, I despise yiff.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 13, 2008)

LittleBlue said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again, sex and animals don't mix in my mind.
> Clean arts only, I despise yiff.


Blasphemer!

Repent now and fuck your dog like the rest of us do!


----------



## LittleBlue (Jul 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Blasphemer!
> 
> Repent now and fuck your dog like the rest of us do!


BUT I DON'T HAVE MY OWN DOG TO FUCK, I'M JEALOUS BAWWWWWWWW

Seriously, I don't mean it like that though. I just don't find anthro or feral animals sexually appealing x3


----------



## XoPp (Jul 13, 2008)

i dont like yiffy.

what else to say, blah blah blah de blah, BLERH.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 13, 2008)

LittleBlue said:


> BUT I DON'T HAVE MY OWN DOG TO FUCK, I'M JEALOUS BAWWWWWWWW
> 
> Seriously, I don't mean it like that though. I just don't find anthro or feral animals sexually appealing x3


Made me chuckle, thanks.

No, really, I'm sure even the furverts among us (e.g. myself) understand. On one hand, liking something and liking something so bad as to want to commit moral crimes to it are hardly mutually exclusive; on the other hand, not being that-kind-of attracted to animals is more than common/normal for us humans. I seriously have no idea how all this works out, even after all the years of being around the fandom...

But that's a rather embarrassing subject to explore, so I guess I'll stop here.


----------



## China-Kitty (Jul 13, 2008)

I actually don't mind yiff, but ONLY to a limit.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 13, 2008)

I prefer clean art and that includes artistic nudity. A lot of the sexual art I see that is catered towards the furry fandom does nothing but bore me in all honestly.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 14, 2008)

Clean art. I can find something sexy without seeing its genitals... Turns me off.

Something like our forum Fender is preferred <3


----------



## Madness (Jul 14, 2008)

I prefer clean art although i have found a few pics that are a rare exception.


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 14, 2008)

I have no shame in admitting it: I'm mostly in it for the smut. I got into the fandom for the smut and for the smut I shall remain. XD

Though, I _am_ royally peeved by people who reject smut being art just because it has sexual aspects to it. Good smut uses the same art practices and tools and effort as "clean" stuff.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 14, 2008)

if you get a good artish any art form is good


----------



## horndawg (Jul 14, 2008)

...Guess.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 14, 2008)

Victoria Viper said:


> Though, I _am_ royally peeved by people who reject smut being art just because it has sexual aspects to it. Good smut uses the same art practices and tools and effort as "clean" stuff.



Howcome people can't just be made uncomfortable by the subject itself, despite how well it was drawn? I'm sure you wouldn't be saying the same thing if someone drew an incredibly well done picture of a madman gnawing off the genitals of babies. Or something else you may find disturbing.

Not saying that Yiff is equivalent to chewing on babies, I'm just using an example that is obviously disgusting. Because even though you may like yiff doesn't mean others don't find it wrong. I just can't think of anyone who would like seeing babies get eaten, and if I used an example that you didn't find very desturbing then it would be rendered useless, wouldn't it?

Oh, and yes, sex is a natural part of being human. But yiff isn't. So people have the right to get grossed out.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 14, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Howcome people can't just be made uncomfortable by the subject itself, despite how well it was drawn?


I think you're confusing liking something and it actually being art or not. You can dislike art, too (or, "duh").


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks draco. i cant stand Henry moore but i no people who do


----------



## horndawg (Jul 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Howcome people can't just be made uncomfortable by the subject itself, despite how well it was drawn? I'm sure you wouldn't be saying the same thing if someone drew an incredibly well done picture of a madman gnawing off the genitals of babies. Or something else you may find disturbing.
> 
> Not saying that Yiff is equivalent to chewing on babies, I'm just using an example that is obviously disgusting. Because even though you may like yiff doesn't mean others don't find it wrong. I just can't think of anyone who would like seeing babies get eaten, and if I used an example that you didn't find very desturbing then it would be rendered useless, wouldn't it?
> 
> Oh, and yes, sex is a natural part of being human. But yiff isn't. So people have the right to get grossed out.



Depends how well it's drawn. Art can be a method of tweaking an audience's reactions and emotions in addition to just a demonstration of skill and creativity.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jul 15, 2008)

I like a bit of both.
But the adult stuff is hetro.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 15, 2008)

Victoria Viper said:


> I have no shame in admitting it: I'm mostly in it for the smut. I got into the fandom for the smut and for the smut I shall remain. XD
> 
> Though, I _am_ royally peeved by people who reject smut being art just because it has sexual aspects to it. Good smut uses the same art practices and tools and effort as "clean" stuff.


That's the biggest thing about it. Art is art and if it's well executed, someone like me just can't write it off as 'porn' or whatever and say it's not art, because no matter the subject, good art always has the same amount of effort put into it, and I can always appreciate that.


----------



## Sol (Jul 15, 2008)

Erm, voted


----------



## Yggd (Jul 15, 2008)

I like both, but I definitely prefer to see certain situations occurring within the pictures. Whether or not these particularities would generally be considered yiffy or not is debatable, and that's the problem I'm facing with deciding my vote. Would suggestive poses count as yiffy art? How about plain, old nudity with nothing sexual happening otherwise? Yiffy is too ambiguous a term for me to really cast judgment on.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 15, 2008)

I like both, just depends on my mood......most of the time though I tend to enjoy looking at the cleaner stuff, suggestive and sexy poses without the actually yiff or bits showing, tend to be my favorites ^..^


----------



## Fluffyfox (Jul 15, 2008)

I have to say I like both. Although I browse almost exclusively for the yiffy art, I don't ignore a nice clean piece when I see it. Especially from artists I have fav'd on FA. =3


----------



## Shya_FireVixen (Jul 15, 2008)

I like both. However, I favor clean art over yiff. I like yiff, as long as its tasteful. Anything that looks tacky and nasty and just right out wrong...I won't even indulge. I've drawn only one yiff picture...but I found that I prefer drawing a tasetfully nude/adult pic or compeletly clean.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

Both. I mainly look at clean, but I sometimes look at yiff.


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

Well i like both but i'm more into the cleaner stuff since most of FA is porn and i never draw much of it. Since most of my gallery is clean but i will draw the line on what kind of rule 34 stuff i will draw.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 15, 2008)

RTDragon said:


> Well i like both but i'm more into the cleaner stuff since most of FA is porn and i never draw much of it. Since most of my gallery is clean but i will draw the line on what kind of rule 34 stuff i will draw.



Thank god for FA's filter for when you're not in the mood huh?


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Clean.


----------

